# i7-980X



## bwhittaker69 (Apr 14, 2011)

Is there any specific information avialable with regards to the i7-980x CPU?

I have a EVGA X58 SLI main board and what I believe to be excellent quality RAM. I was thinking that, as this CPU was specifically designed to allow overclocking (or, designed as an "unlocked" multiplier CPU) that there would be perhaps a forum or somewhere to look for information about this.

Any guidance on the specifics of this CPU appreciated.

B


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing requires good quality hardware to be effective and reliable. OC'ing also voids warranties.
PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU
Is there any particular reason you want/need to your 3.33GHz OC? 
Is it lacking in performance?
We have a beginner's OC'ong guide located at the top of this section: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------

